

Ask HN: Where is Vidalia for OSX? - quantumpotato_

Searching found me [0], but I can only find the TOR Browser Bundle on the tor project website.<p>I&#x27;m looking for the Vidalia onion program like on Windows.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=1jmj4bILqiY
======
Joeyinthepouch
My understanding: Tor, the current version of TBB (3.5) no longer has Vidalia
included(TBB is complete package for non-tech; actually has V but in seamless
integration), but V can be downloaded separately, just as the other components
can be found at Torproject separately; look for self-build or earlier vers.
than 3.5.

